# MSI Live update



## Finch05 (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi i have a MSI 865PE motherboard and whne i do a MSI auto search for updates available for my hardware it comes up with 5 differnet updates for my VGA card.

My VGA card is GeForce 6600 series by nvidia and i installed the drivers from the nvidia website.

I am confused as to what the drivers the MSI liveupdate are picking up? Are they all related to my VGA card?


----------



## Finch05 (Jul 2, 2005)

*New version of Live update*

Sorry i have another query.

I recently updated my version of live update for my MSI motherboard.

When i do a search for update drivers it comes up with results, but the version numbers are less than the current ones i have on my hardwares??

The higher number value the driver is the newer version it is right? For example my sound card is like 51.01.2004 and it brings up the online version oif the driver is 50.00.2003 (these arent exact figures, but this basically what it will say).

Should i update my drivers even though the according figures for the online drivers are less than my version number for my current driver??


Cheers


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Actually I never update the drivers unless I have a problem with the device.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

You will find the latest and greatest drivers from nVidia.


----------



## pcfountain (Jun 28, 2005)

I have an MSI board and I must agree that MSI LiveUpdate is very confusing and one of the worst pieces of software I have ever seen. Here are a few tips that should help you pick the right driver:

- The software will list the latest driver for every device, even if you have already updated to that version. Check your version carefully against the version listed to decide if you need to download it or not.
- The software can list a whole group of drivers for each device, like you are seeing with your video card. This makes no sense to me. Again, check the versions carefully against yours and make sure you are getting the latest one.
- Specifically for your video card, Nvidia.com is the best place to get the latest drivers. For other components, it might be best to check MSI LiveUpdate or MSI's website.


----------



## pcfountain (Jun 28, 2005)

See my other reply about MSI LiveUpdate. Basically do not trust it, and as Crazijoe said, do not update unless you are having a problem with the device.


----------



## Finch05 (Jul 2, 2005)

*Thanks guys*

I get really confused with the numbers thats all. I mean if the version number is greater then thats the latest update right?
When i updated my VGA card from the nvidia site, all was well. Until i was playing Warcraft 3 and i exit the game screen to the start menu, i get this sound interference, it happens again when i enter the game, just for a second i get this distorted sound.

So i went back to my driver which came with my VGA card and now all is back to normal...weird.

Cheers for info


----------



## ShosMeister (Jan 19, 2008)

Searched and found this, so I thought I would extend it and update it.

Just installed an MSI K9VGM-V which is obviously new than what the original thread was referring to, but, I have the same question:

BEFORE I install MSI Live Update, should I? Have they improved it over the years? Will it also allow me to update the BIOS and should I?

What about the other MIS Utilities that are on the CD (PC Alert and Security Utilities)?

Thanks as always!!!!!


----------



## ShosMeister (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

If you have on-board video it is likely showing those drivers.
MSI also built a version of the 6600 V-Card.
As far as live update don't bother.
As it has been said before only update your drives to resolve a problem.


----------



## ShosMeister (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the input!!!! Everything seems to be working great so I won't worry about any drivers unless I start having issues.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I only use Live Update for BIOS updates. For drivers I go to nVidia.


----------



## mariagerarda (Mar 20, 2008)

I desperately need the driver for y motherboard MS 6566 845 Ultra-c.
Who has a download for me ?
Thousand thanks and greetings

mariagerarda


----------

